# Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



## polymorphikos (Dec 15, 2004)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWONKA!

http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1313539&sdm=web&qtw=480&qth=300

Whilst not the most elusive of trailers, tis most definitely worth a look.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw this on another forum the other day...and it is still creeping(is this really a word, or do I just not know how to spell) me out!


----------



## Silk (Dec 16, 2004)

This was my chuckle for the day


----------



## Maryjane (Dec 16, 2004)

_Sounds like the warp drive conduits leading to the plasma ary conecting to the cosmic converters to the jell pack In starship Voyager are overloading again, darn! _


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 16, 2004)

It hasn't loaded fully yet but from seeing what HAS, all I wanna know is WHEN'S IT COMIN' OUT??


----------



## Maryjane (Dec 17, 2004)

_Yep, definatly something wrong with the transwarp jell packs. Maybe I need more dutirium. _


----------



## Leto (Dec 17, 2004)

July 2005 says the end of the trailer.


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Dec 18, 2004)

that was kind of disappointing...i was expecting more from depp... oh well...


----------



## Maryjane (Dec 18, 2004)

_Ran out of dutirium and can't get into slip stream _


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 18, 2004)

sierradawn2466 said:
			
		

> that was kind of disappointing...i was expecting more from depp... oh well...


That's cos the trailer is supposed to be suitable for all...I'll wait for the end product to make up my mind...

I did read somewhere that the guy who wrote the screenplay hadn't seen the original Willie Wonka movie and was freaked out when he finally did see it because it's much darker than his 'dark' version, and it's supposed to be as family film...


----------

